# Challenge: Fairy Face 2007



## Nikkilici0us (Jul 23, 2007)

Pretty, shimmer, glitter, ethereal, glowy

Give me some fairy ideas!


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Modern fairy, Drew Barrymore from Ever After


----------



## sexysellerie (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

I tried these ones





(please don't pay attention to my stupid face expression)


----------



## macedout (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Great Job


----------



## xing (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

sexysellerie: that is such a pretty face. i love the makeup. very glowly, floaty sort of feeling but totally unglamourous(that's a compliment. i think glamou would have spoiled theinnocent airy feeling). 
may i know what blush you used? it was perfect!


----------



## sexysellerie (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xing* 

 
_sexysellerie: that is such a pretty face. i love the makeup. very glowly, floaty sort of feeling but totally unglamourous(that's a compliment. i think glamou would have spoiled theinnocent airy feeling). 
may i know what blush you used? it was perfect!_

 
Thank you very much for the compliments.
I used the blush from the Hard Candy Punk palette.
It's a very girlish pink tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.hardcandy.com/categories/PunkPalette.cfm


----------



## xing (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

thanks! probably going to get it once i'm not so broke.


----------



## jess1cuh (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

the 'stupid face expression' picture is my absolute faaaaaav! 
i love hte lighting and the way its shows offf your beautiful features!


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Ethereal looks are always my fave. I got inspiration for these from Alberta Ferretti - that collection made me _ache_ for the violet pigment! 







with my violet piggie. :}












or..





lime-green eyeshadow instead.

I always find that white, shimmery highlighter on the inner corners of eyes, a little on the cupid-bow and cheeks; plus curly lashes make things really soft and ethereal. 


​


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Beautiful, now I am aching for violet pigment.


----------



## smellyocheese (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

_Azuresyren. wonderful job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## pinkfrog (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*



sexysellerie said:


> I tried these ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*



pinkfrog said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *sexysellerie*
> 
> ...


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh, well 

LIPS:
Benefit Lip Plump
light lipgloss from Hard Candy Punk Palette

Eyes:
-Eyeliner from Mac
-Chanel Aqualumières water palette




-and Estee Lauder Pure Colour Cool Eye Mousse in "cool twilight" for the crease area
- and a light shimmering mac paint for highlighting (damn...I forgot the name...:-D)


----------



## pinkfrog (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks!
You are a pretty!!!!


----------



## sexysellerie (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments! =)


----------



## angelstyle2807 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think I need some new angles


----------



## FullWroth (Oct 8, 2007)

Yay, a challenge I can retroactively participate in!

This is the look I wore for Saturday night at the Labyrinth of Jareth annual fantasy masquerade ball in Hollywood this past July. Photo courtesy of Neil Girling at theblight.net, who is to date the best photographer I've ever met in person. My lip gloss had mostly come off by this point, unfortunately, but the face is intact (just getting a little shiny 'cause oy, the heat!).

I was only just starting to discover mac products at that point, so hopefully I can do better next year.






The other side of the photo, if anyone's curious. I sanded and painted that actor's mask, too, so maybe that counts as showing off another fairy face I did.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexysellerie* 

 
_Thank you very much for the compliments.
I used the blush from the Hard Candy Punk palette.
It's a very girlish pink tone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.hardcandy.com/categories/PunkPalette.cfm_

 
A friend of mine just gave me one of those palettes not too long ago. I was iffy about the blush, but it looks great on your skintone!


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 21, 2007)

Some retroactive participation for me!

These are from Faery Fest in Guelph in 2006.  I did a purple/green faery look.  I had TONS of tourists taking my pic, even though I didn't work there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This was my day look:

Purple and green e/s
Purple and green liquid liner
Purple and green gemstones, with eyelash glue

















And this was for the evening's Masquerade.  Just extra sparklies (and yes, that's a WICKED sunburn on my shoulders...LOL).


----------



## catiebloo (Oct 22, 2007)

I tried a look this evening, but my camera totally didn't pick any of it up. Really should figure out how to correct the settings on the damn thing!!

Anyway here's my attempt!


----------



## pichima (Oct 23, 2007)

catiebloo , this is gorgeous!


----------



## nuni1983 (Apr 23, 2008)

lovely look ladies


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Challenge: Fairy Face*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Azuresyren* 

 
_Ethereal looks are always my fave. I got inspiration for these from Alberta Ferretti - that collection made me ache for the violet pigment! 







with my violet piggie. :}












or..





lime-green eyeshadow instead.

I always find that white, shimmery highlighter on the inner corners of eyes, a little on the cupid-bow and cheeks; plus curly lashes make things really soft and ethereal. 


​_

 
That's looks awesome. It's exactly what I picture when I think "fairy".


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 22, 2008)

beautiful ladies...I love all the shimmer!


----------

